# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Using VBA to Create & Check License Keys

## 3com

First of all, English is not my first language but Spanish.
This application already exists in vb6 code, distributed under LGPL 2.1 license.

I've only adapted to excel VBA + Access VBA.

The library code calls _KeyCodes.bas, StrFuncs.bas, and MD5_Crypt.bas_, are distributed under the same conditions and terms that the author of the original version. Same for the other code that comprise this tool.

*Advise:* If you make any modification of the code of any of these libraries, do it under the same terms and conditions of the author.

I have not VB installed, but VS2008 + Office 2007. For this reazon I cant not test original VB6 code.

This tool has been successfully tested in Excel and Access 2007.
Windows XP SP3.
Ram 512

*Language:* Excel and Access VBA.
*Tool Name:* KeyCode Generator

VB6  versión author, say...

*Introduction*




> Create and validate secure "License Keys" for your proprietary code and embed up to 16-bits of "configuration data" into the key. This code is flexible and may be used in many different licensing schemes.


*Background*




> Everyone is familiar with getting license keys to activate software. These keys are normally based on various encryption schemes, and serve to validate that a particular user is authorized to install or run the software. The code presented here provides an easy way to integrate this functionality into your own programs.


As surely you will feel more comfortable reading to him than me, this is the source:

http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...k-License-Keys

This will help you to have an idea about what it is, and how this tool works.

This also should be useful as a template that can continue to evolve, it is up to you.

*Note:* If this tool works under other operation  systems, or different versions of office, I would appreciate it you let me know.

VBA tool Screenshot







Being Keycode.zip file = File VBA Excel 2007 & 2003 based.
And FContacts.zip file = File VBA Access 2007 and 2003 based

HTH.

----------


## Harmesh222

Excellent But Keycode.zip file download link not working anymore
Please update.

----------


## Steve R Jones

This thread is REAL Old and the OP has been here in years either.

----------

